# Xorg display problem - misplaced pixel column?



## CanOfBees (Jan 19, 2012)

hi all --

thanks for reading. I'm running into a weird problem and I haven't been able to figure out what's causing the trouble. I don't even know what to google.... I'm using 9.0-RC3 powerpc and Xorg-7.5.1 on a 933 Mhz G4, with an nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4600. I'm using the nv driver, but I'm not sure which version. Also, the display is an Apple Cinema Display.

Here's the problem: after I 

```
> startx
```
there is a column of pixels that are warped (?) from the right side of my monitor to the left side. I took some pictures after 
	
	



```
# X -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```
 that will hopefully shed some light on the problem.
The first of these two images shows the pointer when it's all the way to the *right* on the monitor:
image 1 (imgur)

 When the pointer is on the left edge of the screen, this happens:
image 2 (imgur)

I've tried running xorg.conf.new with different screen dimensions but that doesn't seem to change things. I'd really appreciate any suggestions you all have that might help me deal with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you tried pressing the "auto" configuration button on the monitor itself?


----------



## CanOfBees (Jan 19, 2012)

hi Phoenix, thanks for the response. This is an older Cinema Display, and it looks like there are only a power button (which I don't think is functional at the moment in FreeBSD) and brightness/dim buttons (these work ok). 

I should add that the power button is one, that in Mac OS, is intended to control system power, not just monitor power. So I'm left without the helpful row of buttons that allow detailed control of monitor hardware.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

Do some searching for the exact model name and number and "modeline".  This may be one of the rare cases where modelines are actually needed.


----------



## CanOfBees (Jan 19, 2012)

wblock@ -- thanks! I'm at work now, but will check this out later today. I really appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## CanOfBees (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry for the lengthy delay. wblock@ -- again, i really appreciate the suggestion. 

i tried the following /root/xorg.conf.new

```
ModeLine "1680x1050" 119.0 1680 1728 1760 1840 1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync
```

but that doesn't fix the problem. i would almost think that it was hardware-related but i've used this monitor on other boxes without this glitch.

the following is from /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
II) NV(0): NOTE: This driver cannot reconfigure the BIOS-programmed size. 
(II) NV(0): These dimensions will be used as the panel size for mode validation. 
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "APP", prod id 37405 
(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines: 
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)
```
this was generated without any modeline information in xorg.conf.new, so i'm not sure if i actually need the modeline. very curious.

thanks again for your time!


----------

